# Fundal height 23cm at 26 weeks, worried



## rosycheeks (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

I'd love some advice please as I wasn't compus mentus enough to ask questions this morning.........

Had a midwife appntment this morning, all has been well up until now apart from sickness but baby has always measured the right size for age.....
However - she measured fundal height at 23 weeks which puts the baby right at the bottom of the normal growth curve. She doesn't want to check again for another 3 weeks - should I try and get checked again before then?
Myself and my brother were both small babies (just under 6lbs and 7lbs respectively) - is this hereditary?
Midwife said it may be my placenta not functioning properly??
I'm so worried....... 

Thank you
xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun



Try not to worry, it was a very sweeping statement to make about placental function, especially at 26 wks. My suggestion would be that your babys position has changed your measurements. It may be that your baby is lying within your pelvis and by tomorrow could have his/her bottom sticking out making you measure 30cms.

Take care hun

XXX


----------



## rosycheeks (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you Oink!

Have been thinking about getting a private scan just to make sure everything ok but will try to step back and wait for next check up.

Thx again

Jude
Xxxx


----------

